# Aug 2013 Pre-sell



## 2Sticks

*Viva La Juicy {Type} $20.95 lb or $20.25

*FP 200....Cat 4....7.1% Cat 9....7.1% No A, No D

A gourmet floral fragrance, which opens with top notes of wild berries and juicy mandarin. The heart encompasses a floral blend of honeysuckle, gardenia and jasmine, while the base notes await us with a gourmet rhapsody of warm tones of amber, caramel, vanilla, sandalwood, and praline.

　

*
Black Pepper $21.95 lb or $21.25 lb in 5lb jug

*Cat 9....5% No A, D to very Dark Brown

Can you say "Manly"?

Top: orange, apple, chocolate

Middle: nutmeg, ginger, cinnamon, clove,

Base: sandalwood, vanilla, amber, musk

　

*
Green Irish Tweed {Type} $20.75 lb or $20.00 lb in 5lb jug

*FP 181.6....Cat 9....9.09% No A, D to very light taupe

This wonderful fragrance opens with top notes of iris and lemon verbena. The middle notes include violet leaves. The base notes are ambergris and Mysore sandalwood.

*
　

*　

　These are all 35lb minimums


----------



## [email protected]

Crud!... and I was saving up for lotion bottles... ah well..

2# Black Pepper
5# Green Irish Tweed


----------



## swgoats

Lol, I wasn't going to buy any more for awhile, but I really wanted to try that Black Pepper. I'll go wild and get 2# of the Black Pepper.


----------



## 2Sticks

Thank you Denise & Angie  I've got you written down. The "Juicy" is really nice also!


----------



## swgoats

Oh pull my leg, I'll take a pound of Juicy too, lol.


----------



## fattyaddie

Ill take 2#of Black pepper and Green Irish tweed. Cant wait to try the juicy :}


----------



## 2Sticks

OK Angie, you'll be real happy you decided to get the Juicy :0

Jenene, I have you all written down. I think you'll be glad you waited for the Juicy, I'm very pleased with it


----------



## MF-Alpines

Is the black pepper an eo or fo?


----------



## SherrieC

I was going to say FO Cindy, but let me elaborate "Cindy, it is a fragrance Oil.  " 


Tamera I'd like 2 La Juicy and 1 Pepper, posted on fb but not sure you saw it - Sheryl


----------



## 2Sticks

I did see it but a great idea to post both places  Cindy, Sheryl told you right, Black Pepper is a Fragrance Oil.


----------



## MF-Alpines

SherrieC said:


> I was going to say FO Cindy, but let me elaborate "Cindy, it is a fragrance Oil.  "


LOL, took me a minute to get this. :lol


----------



## swgoats

Lol me too. I've read it a few times and though, huh?


----------



## Blackberry Farm

Hi Tamera.

I think I would like 2 pounds of each, please.

Thank you so much!


----------



## 2Sticks

Sale Closed. Thank you so much. I will invoice as soon as it comes in


----------



## Greylady

Did you get my message?


----------



## 2Sticks

I did Betty and I messaged you. Let me know if you didn't get it


----------



## Greylady

Tamera, where did you send it? I haven't seen it.


----------



## 2Sticks

I just sent it to you here on the forum. The pre-sell had already closed but if there is any extra I will let you know right away


----------



## swgoats

The Juicy and Pepper are both yuummmy! Been soaping alot and we really like Violet that we bought earlier in the year. My husband loves pink sugar. Global garden is nice, but Violet kind of overshadows it. I have trouble with my sense of smell becoming over worked soaping in my living space. Sometimes I can't smell anymore. Does that happen to anyone else? My husband comes home and tells me what smells good. Seems like as the soap cures, I start being able to smell the bars again.


----------



## 2Sticks

Happens to me all the time, LOL. Soapers nose! It's really bad after I bottle 150lbs plus of Fragrance Oils


----------

